# ABBA - INAUGURAL EVENT IN CALIFORNIA



## ABBADOGS-SOUTHEAST (Jun 1, 2009)

Hope to see you all there! If you are interested in coming plus bump this post!

This will be for APBT's, Bullies and Shorty Bulls.


----------

